# Vinyl Stripes



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

I recently bought some Oracal vinyl for striping, 651 Intermediate Calendared. $170 After speaking to another installer, he says it won't look good, will turn out with a less than smooth texture, and will shrink by a quarter inch in about a year, leaving glue marks. He then recommends $450-500 worth of vinyl - either a 751 or 851 Cast Vinyl.

If I get the 651 installed, am I asking for trouble? Has anyone else used it?

The install is going to run 250 on top of the materials above.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Call the manufacturer and discuss your application with them. They've got to have technical people who can give you good advice. Your car's too important to be doing guesswork like this. The vynil needs to be able to withstand 200 degree temperatures, minimum (your hood can get that hot) and be able to withstand UV rays. The adhesive needs to be able to withstand the temps as well.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

OK, my vinyl guy is going to upgrade me to a 3M cast for the difference in price. Anyone have any suggestions on which 3M color comes closest to silver? Any other suggestions on what would look good on a black GTO? I'll be getting the bumper to Bumper-type job.


----------

